

AT&T and Verizon say 10Mbps is too fast for “broadband” - rouma7
http://arstechnica.com/business/2014/09/att-and-verizon-say-10mbps-is-too-fast-for-broadband-4mbps-is-enough/

======
nz8877
I was thinking about "broadband" a while ago, and I think it's about time to
add minimum/average latency to "broadband" definition. It's huge pain to
handle hundreds of milliseconds of latency in real-time applications (like
games) - sometimes even impossible for some applications like OnLive, unless
you implement some really sophisticated algorithms ie. MS DeLorean.

Assuming that web is slowly moving from static content to real-time
experience, we should start educate consumers that bandwidth is only part of
the story. In 10 years we'll have plenty of bandwidth, but without consumers
demanding low latency now, we'll still have to waste money on high latency
hiding - or worse - adapt application designs to it.

------
cthalupa
Misleading headline. AT&T and Verizon say 10mbps is too fast to be the
baseline for what is considered broadband, and that the current 4Mbps baseline
is enough.

